# Duyuru > Siyaset >  işte Lider: Ömit Özdağ

## atoybil

**

*üyeliği Yargıtay tescilli..............yeniçağgazetesi*
*MHP'ye üyeliğiyle ilgili spekülasyonlara, Yargıtay'ın verdiği belge ile cevap veren Prof. üzdağ, Bahçeli'nin kongreye tek aday olarak gitmek istediğini söyledi.*21. Yüzyıl Türkiye Enstitüsü Başkanı Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ, MHP yönetiminin kendisi hakkında yaptığı suç duyurusuna düzenlediği basın toplantısıyla tepki gösterdi. 

*ülkücü hareketin içindeyim*
Ankara'daki çalışma ofisinde gazetecilerin karşısına çıkan Prof. Dr.üzdağ, üyeliğiyle ilgili spekülasyonlara, Yargıtay'ın verdiği belge ile son noktayı koydu. Kendisine bu suçlamaları yapanların MHP'nin adını dahi bilmedikleri bir dönemde partinin içinde olduğunu kaydeden ümit üzdağ, "Partinin kurucularından olan, programını Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş ile yazan, partinin milletvekili ve genel başkan yardımcısı, ülkü Ocakları'nın kurucusu olan rahmetli Muzaffer üzdağ benim babamdır ve ben baba ocağında bir Türk milliyetçisi ve ülkücüsü olarak yetiştirildim" dedi. Gençlik yıllarından itibaren ülkücü hareket içinde yer aldığının altını çizen üzdağ, bu faaliyetlerinden dolayı Ankara Koleji'nden lise son sınıfta atıldığını hatırlattı. üzdağ şunları söyledi: 

*Danıştay kararı ile*
"MHP Genel Başkan ve Genel Sekreter Yardımcıları ısrarla benim MHP üyesi olmadığını ileri sürmektedirler. Bu iddiaları hayret ile izledim. 20 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde bütün hukuki gerekleri yerine getirerek Artvin'in Yusufeli ilçesinden MHP üyesi oldum. Bilahare MHP Genel Merkezi'nin üyelik kaydımı Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na bildirmediğini öğrendim. Bunun üzerine üyeliğimin tescili için Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'ndan talepte bulundum. Bir hukuk mücadelesi başlattım. Neticede Danıştay 10. Dairesi 2006/4423 Esas no'lu kararı ile 'ümit üzdağ'ın partinin üyeliğine kabul edildiği konusunda duraksama bulunmadığına hükmederek' Yargıtay tarafından resen üye yapılmamı kabul etti. Yani ümit üzdağ Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez Danıştay kararı ile parti üyesi olan kişi oldu."

*Bahçeli'den farklıyım*
18 Ekim 2006 tarihli, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Siyasi Partiler Sicil Bürosu 'üye ve Görevli Sorgu Sonuç Raporu'nu basın mensuplarına gösteren Prof. Dr ümit üzdağ, bu raporda üyeliğinin Yargıtay tarafından tescil edildiğini dile getirdi. MHP Yönetiminin kendisini engellemesinin de siyasi nedenleri olduğunu dile getiren üzdağ şunları söyledi: "ümit üzdağ ile ilgili partiye sızma, parti üyesi olmadığı ve partiye sahte belge ile üye olduğu iftiralarının muhakkak ki bir nedeni vardır. üünkü ben 'Sayın Bahçeli'den farklı olarak 'Onurlu AB' değil, onurlusu ve onursuzu ile AB'ye hayır' diyorum. üünkü ben sayın Bahçeli'den farklı olarak 'ABD ile stratejik ortaklık' değil, 'NATO ortaklığı' yeter diyorum. Bahçeli 'Türkiye çiçek bahçesi biz Türkiye'yiz' derken, ben 'Ne çiçek bahçesi ne mozaiği, biz Türk'üz' diyorum. Bahçeli 'Türkiye'de Türkler azınlıkta' diyen Gürcan Dağdaş ile yol arkadaşlığı yaparken ben, Türkeş'in Türk-İslam ülkücülüğü çizgisinin ülküdaşlık hukuku zemininde savunmasını yapıyorum."

*Televizyona çıkıp tartışalım*
Basın mensuplarının sorularını da cevaplayan Prof. Dr. üzdağ, MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli ile arzu ettiği televizyon kanalında tartışmaya hazır olduğunu dile getirdi. Ozan Arif hakkında da suç duyurusunda bulunulduğunun hatırlatıldığı ümit üzdağ şunları söyledi: "Sayın Bahçeli'nin içinde bulunduğu ruh halini göstermesi açısından önemli bir gösterge bu. ümit üzdağ hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuluyor, hareketin 35 senelik ozanı hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuluyor. Bakalım önümüzdeki günler neler gösterecek." üzdağ, parti içi muhalefet olarak adlandırılan kişilerle de hem görüştüklerini hem de belirli mutabakatları temsil ettiklerini dile getirdi.

----------


## axuliuma

BüTüN üLKüDAşLARIMA [20.10.2006 - 15:00:24] 

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ ile ilgili olarak MHP'ye üye olduğu için Savcılığa Suç Duyurusunda Bulunmuştur. Bu size şaşırtıcı gelebilir. üünkü bir partinin genel başkanının partisinin üye sayısının artmasını istemesinden doğal bir şey yoktur. Oysa MHP Genel Merkezi uzun bir süreden bu yana ümit üzdağ'ın MHP üyesi olmasına direnmiş, ümit üzdağ bu anayasal hakkını hukuka dayanarak elde edince de hakkında savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunmuştur. Aşağıda sizinle Olayların gelişimini paylaşacağım. 

Ankara'da MHP teşkilatlarına beni üye kaydetmemeleri için yapılan baskılar üzerine o sıralarda uzun süreli bir Karadeniz-Doğu Anadolu çalışması sırasında merkez üs olarak bulunduğum Artvin/Yusufeli'ndeki ülküdaşlarım konuyu duyduklarından bahisle bana Yusufeli'nden partiye üye olmamı önerdiler. Ben de bu teklifi onurla kabul ederek serhatteki bu Türkmen ilçesinden, 20 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde, bütün hukuki gerekleri yerine getirerek MHP'ye üye oldum. Aradan iki yıl geçtikten sonra, 2005 yılında Yargıtay'a müracaat ederek üyelik durumu hakkında bilgi istedim. Partilerin her altı ayda bir verdikleri üye listelerini takip eden Yargıtay, bana MHP Genel Merkezi tarafından ümit üzdağ'ın adının kendilerine bildirilmediğini ifade eden bir cevap verdi.

Bunun üzerine üyeliğimin tescili için hukuki yollara müracaat ettim. Artvin İl Başkanlığı, mahkemeye bütün belgelerini de ibraz ederek ümit üzdağ'ın Parti üyesi olduğunu ifade etti. Ayrıca Yusufeli İlçe Seçim Kurulu Başkanı, Yusufeli MHP İlçe Teşkilatı üye kayıt defterini inceleyerek bir inceleme tutanağı düzenlemiş, bu tutanakta, üyeliğimin kaydının usulüne uygun olduğunu tespit ve tescil etmiştir.

Ancak bütün bunlara rağmen MHP Genel Sekreteri Yargıtay'a gönderdiği yazıda ümit üzdağ'ın kaydına rastlanmadığını ifade etmiştir. Yargıtay her nedense geçmiş tarihlerde yaptığı uygulamaların aksine bana resen kayıt yetkisi olmadığını ileri sürerek üyelik istemi ile ilgili olarak ret cevabı vermiştir. 

Yargıtay'ın bu cevabı üzerine idari işlem sayılan ret cevabını idari yargıya götürerek bölge idare mahkemesinde dava açtım. Bölge idare mahkemesi Yargıtay'ın kararını bozmayınca meseleyi Danıştay'a intikal ettirdim. Danıştay 10. Dairesi, durumu inceleyerek, 25.07.2006'da aldığı 2006/4423 Esas no'lu kararı ile ümit üzdağ'ın siyasi partinin üyeliğine kabul edildiği konusunda duraksama bulunmadığına hükmederek, Yargıtay tarafından ümit üzdağ'ın resen üye yapılmasına karar vermiştir. Yargıtay'da ümit üzdağ'ın üyeliğini kayıtlarına geçirmiştir. Konu basına yansıyınca MHP'nin zarar görmemesi için konunun üzerinde durmadım. 

Böylece Artvin İl Başkanlığı'nın ve Yusufeli İlçe Başkanlığı'nın "Partimizin resmi üyesidir" demelerine rağmen, MHP Genel Merkezince ısrarla ve sebebi anlaşılamayacak bir şekilde ümit üzdağ'ın üye yapılmaması yönündeki çaba mahkeme kararıyla son bulmuş oldu. Yargıtay ümit üzdağ'ı resen MHP üyeliğine kaydetti. MHP Genel Merkezi bu arada Artvin İl ve Yusufeli İlçe yönetimlerini görevden aldı. Kongre sürecinde olan MHP'de Artvin ilinde kongre Genel Merkez tarafından iptal edildi. 

Hukuk mücadelesini kazanarak MHP üyeliğimi tescil ettirmemden sonra 12.10. 2006 tarihinde hiç beklenmeyen, ülkücü harekette benzeri görülmemiş bir gelişme yaşandı. MHP Genel Başkanlığı adına, Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı Mehmet Nacar, bizzat Yusufeli ilçesine giderek Yusufeli Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na ümit üzdağ, görevden alınan MHP ilçe başkanı Mahmut Kaçmaz ve Yusufeli'nde muhtar olan Hüseyin üelik ile ilgili suç duyurusunda bulunmuştur. 

MHP Genel Sekreter yardımcısı Mehmet Nacar, şikayette MHP üyesi ümit üzdağ ve ümit üzdağ'ın üye olduğu dönemin ilçe başkanı Mahmut Kaçmaz aleyhinde "ümit üzdağ'ın Yusufeli'nde ikamet etmediği halde Yusufeli'nde ikamet edermiş gibi yaptığını, Mahmut Kaçmaz ve Hüseyin üelik'in ise ümit üzdağ'a yardımcı olduklarını ileri sürerek" Sahtecilik, Görevi Kötüye Kullanma, Adli Mercileri İğfal ve Siyasi Partiler Kanununa muhalefet suçlarından 3 aydan bir yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılmalarını talep etmiştir. üzetle, MHP Genel Merkezi üye olmasını hukuken engelleyemedikleri ümit üzdağ'ın şanla ve şerefle Artvin'in Yusufeli İlçesinde MHP bayrağını yücelten eski ilçe Başkanı'nın hapse atılmalarını talep etmiştir.

Bütün hukuki süreçlerde ümit üzdağ'ın MHP üyeliğinin tescil edilmiş olmasını ve yeni açılan bu ceza davasının, adalet önünde, çok büyük ihtimalle daha baştan reddedileceğini bir kenara bırakarak vicdanlarınızda sormak istiyorum; MHP'ye oturmadığınız bir ilden üye olmak bir suç mudur? MHP üyelerinin en az % 20'si bu durumda değil midir? ümit üzdağ'ın MHP'ye üye olması MHP Genel Merkezi'ni niçin bu kadar rahatsız etmektedir? ümit üzdağ, Türkiye'ye, ülkücü Harekete, MHP'ye söz ve eylemleri ile zarar vermiş bir insan mıdır ki, MHP üyesi olmaması için MHP Genel Merkezi çaba göstermekte, bunu engelleyemeyince ümit üzdağ'ı hapse attırarak yolunu kesmek istemektedir? Neden Bahçeli, üzdağ'ı hapse attırmayı denemek yerine onun ile bir televizyon programında Türkiye'nin ve MHP'nin meselelerini tartışmayı düşünmüyor? 

MHP Genel Merkezi bir ülkücünün MHP'ye üye olması sebebiyle, o ülkücünün ve O ülkücüyü üye yapan Türkiye'nin bir uç noktasındaki fedakar bir teşkilat başkanının hapse girmesini nasıl isteyebilir? Hangi akıl, hangi vicdan bunu izah edebilir? Bir dilim ekmeği ülküdaşıyla paylaşan, ülküdaşını öz kardeşinden daha yakın bilen, bir arkadaşının ismini vermemek adına günlerce işkenceye maruz kalan, hatta ülküdaşının yerine Yusufiyelerde kalan ülkücü Harekette neler oluyor böyle? 

Bütün bunların yapılmasının bir tek nedeni ülkücü iradeden duyulan korkudur. Bahçeli, ülkücü iradeden kaçmak istemektedir. üünkü kongre süreci göstermiştir ki, ülkücü delege kurşun asker değildir, olmayacaktır. ülkücü delege, kongrede Allah, tarih ve millet önünde büyük bir sorumluluk ile hareket edecektir. ülkücü delege, "ya bana yol arkadaşı olursunuz ya da çeker evinize gidersiniz" antidemokratik anlayış ile hesaplaşacaktır. ülkücü delege, çiçek bahçesi diyerek, Başbuğ Türkeş'in mirasını terk edenlerden hesap soracaktır. ülkücü delege Allah'tan başka kimseden korkmadan oyunu kullanacaktır. ülkücü delege üzerinde yapılan tehditlerin ve baskıların ters teptiğini ve 19 kasım 2006'da yapılacak MHP kongresini kaybedeceklerini anlayanlar şimdi de bu yola başvurmaktadırlar. Baskı ve zulüm üzerine iktidar olunmaz. Allah büyüktür ve adildir. Ben Allah'ın adaletine sığınıyorum. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAĞ

----------


## axuliuma

üMİT üZDAĞ BASIN AüIKLAMASI [20.10.2006] 

Değerli Basın Mensupları,

Birkaç günden bu yana basında cereyan eden bir tartışmaya son noktayı koymak amacı ile bu basın toplantısını düzenledim. Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Genel Merkez Yetkilileri, benim Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğne sızmaya çalıştığıma ve Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğnin üyesi olmadığıma dair açıklamalar yapmaktadırlar. Her şeyden önce demokratik bir partiye üye olmak yolu ile ileri sürüldüğü gibi sızmak, demokratik hukuk devleti içinde olağanüstü anlamsız bir suçlamadır. Ayrıca ben, bana suçlamayı yapanlar henüz Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğnin adını dahi bilmedikleri bir dönemde bu partinin içinde idim. 
Partinin kurucularından olan, programını Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş ile birlikte yazan, partinin milletvekili ve genel başkan yardımcısı, ülkü Ocaklarının kurucusu olan rahmetli Muzaffer üzdağ benim babamdır. Ben baba ocağında bir Türk Milliyetçisi ve ülkücüsü olarak yetiştim. İlk gençlik yıllarımdan itibaren ülkücü hareket içinde yer aldım. Ankarağda üankaya ülkü Ocaklarında seminerci, Ankara Kolejiğnde başkan olarak görev yaptım. ülkücü faaliyetlerimden dolayı Ankara Kolejiğnden lise son sınıfta CHP döneminin Ankara Valisi tarafından ülkücü faaliyetlerimden dolayı atıldım. Daha lise yıllarımda İstanbulğda yayınlanan ve Başbuğ Türkeşğin de yazar kadrosunda olduğu ğKavgamız Turanğ adlı dergide makalelerim yayınlanmaya başladı. 
Yurtdışında öğrenimimi tamamlayıp geldikten sonra üniversitede araştırma görevlisi olarak çalışmaya başladım. 1987 yılında Ankarağya taşınan Yeni Düşünce dergisine Ankarağda ilk katkı veren ve yazı yazan ülkücü aydın kadrosu içinde yer aldım. Daha sonra ki senelerde Bizim Ocak Dergisiğne verdiğim yazı ve söyleşiler ile katkılarım devam etti. 1989 senesinden itibaren Başbuğ Türkeş tarafından ülkü Ocakları bünyesindeki özel eğitim gruplarına ders vermek için görevlendirildim. Türkiyeğnin değişik yerlerinde ülkü Ocaklarının düzenlediği konferanslara konferansçı olarak katıldım. 

1990ğlı yıllarda ise çalışmalarıma Başbuğğun isteği ile MHP için yapılan siyasal araştırmalar ve analizler de eklendi. O tarihlerde Devlet Bahçeli ve kadrosu tarafından çıkarılan Milliyetçi üizgi dergisinde Devlet Bahçeliğnin ricası üzerine dış politika ile ilgili yazılar yazmaya başladım. Bahçeliğnin talimatı ile Milliyetçi üizgi dergisi benim tarafımdan yayınlanan Avrasya Dosyası adlı derginin reklamını yaptı. 

4 Nisan 1997ğde Başbuğğun Hakkğın rahmetine kavuşmasıyla, MHP Genel Başkanı olan Sn. Devlet Bahçeli ile görüşmelerimiz değişik zeminlerde devam etti. Sn. Bahçeliğnin ricası üzerine ülkü Ocaklarında yapılması gereken yeniden yapılandırma ile ilgili kapsamlı bir değerlendirmeyi hazırladım. Yine Devlet Bahçeliğnin ricası ve dönemin AR-GEğden sorumlu Genel Başkan yardımcısı Sn. Eyüp Aktepeğnin ısrarı üzerine MHP AR-GE teşkilatında kısa bir süre çalıştım. üzetle, yukarıda detaylarını verdiğim çerçevede kimse ümit üzdağğı ğMHPğye sızmakğ ile suçlayamaz. Böyle bir suçlama ayıptır, haksızdır ve siyasi nezaket ile bağdaşmaz. 

Gelelim MHP üyesi olmadığım hususuna. MHP Genel Başkan ve Genel sekreter yardımcıları ısrarla benim MHP üyesi olmadığımı ileri sürmektedirler. Bu iddiaları hayret ile izledim. 20 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde bütün hukuki gerekleri yerine getirerek Artvinğin Yusufeli ilçesinden MHP üyesi oldum. Bilahare MHP Genel Merkeziğnin üyelik kaydımı Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına bildirmediğini öğrendim. Bunun üzerine üyeliğimin tescili için Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığından talepte bulundum. Ancak Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı resen kayıt yetkisi olmadığını, MHP Genel Merkeziğnin de ğümit üzdağ MHP üyesi değildirğ şeklinde bilgi verdiğini söyleyince bir hukuk mücadelesi başlattım. 

Neticede Danıştay 10. Dairesi 2006/4423 Esas noğlu kararı ile ğümit üzdağğın partinin üyeliğine kabul edildiği konusunda duraksama bulunmadığına hükmederekğ Yargıtay tarafından resen üye yapılmamı kabul etti. Yani ümit üzdağ Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez Danıştay kararı ile parti üyesi olan kişi oldu. 
Ancak 12.10.2006 tarihinde akıllara durgunluk veren Türk siyasi tarihinde benzeri görülmemiş bir gelişme yaşandı. MHP Genel Başkanlığı adına Genel Sekreter yardımcısı Mehmet Nacar bir çok hatalar ve yanlış belgeler içeren bir dilekçe ile Artvin/Yusufeli Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına benimle ilgili olarak partiye sahte ikametgah belgesi göstererek üye olmak fiilini işlemekten suç duyurusunda bulundu. Keza MHP Yusufeli İlçe başkanı Mahmut Kaçmaz ve Yusufeli Merkez muhtarı ile ilgili olarak da MHP Genel Merkezi suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

Burada hemen şunu hatırlatmak gerekir ki, MHP MYK üyeleri, milletvekilleri Ankarağda ikamet edebilir ancak üye kayıtları başka yerlerde olur. Bu bütün partiler için böyledir. Muhtemelen bütün parti üyelerinin %30ğu için bu durum geçerlidir. Acı olan şey dün ülkücüleri hapisten kurtarmaya çalışan bir teşkilat bugün üyelerini, teşkilat başkanlarını hapse attırmaya çalışmaktadır. 
ümit üzdağ ile ilgili partiye sızma, parti üyesi olmadığı ve partiye sahte belge ile üye olduğu iftiralarının muhakkak ki bir nedeni vardır. üünkü ben Sn. Bahçeliğden farklı olarak, ğOnurlu ABğ değil, onurlusu ve onursuzu ile ABğye HAYIR diyorum. üünkü ben Sn. Bahçeliğden farklı olarak ğABD ile stratejik ortaklıkğ değil, ğNATO ortaklığığ yeter diyorum. üünkü ben Sn. Bahçeli ğTürkiye çiçek bahçesi biz Türkiyeyizğ derken, ben ğNe çiçek bahçesi ne mozaiği, biz Türküzğ diyorum. Sn. Bahçeli, ğTürkiyeğde Türkler azınlıkta diyen Gürcan Dağdaşğ ile yol arkadaşlığı yaparken ben, Türkeşğin Türk-İslam ülkücülüğü çizgisinin ülküdaşlık hukuku zemininde savunmasını yapıyorum. 

Ve Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğnin 19 Kasım 2006ğda yapılacak olan Büyük Kurultayğında MHP Genel Başkanı anti demokratik bir zeminde seçilmesini sağlamak için tek aday olarak kongreye girmek amacı ile her şeyi yapmaktadır. Benim üyeliğimi engellemeye yönelik çalışmalarında hakkımda açılan davalarında tek amacı MHP Genel başkanlığına adaylığımı engellemektir. MHP Genel Merkez yetkilileri benim parti üyesi olmadığımı açıklayarak kamuoyunu yanıltmaya çalışmak yerine Danıştay kararında MHP Merkez Yürütme Kuruluğna tanınan üyeliğimi iptal yoluna gidebilirler. Ancak böyle bir eylemde bulunmadan benim MHP üyesi olmadığımı ileri sürmelerinin hiçbir ciddi yanı yoktur. 
Ancak netice itibarı ile bütün bu engellemeler boşa çıkacak ve ülkücüler Büyük Kurultayğda davalarına sahip çıkacaklardır. Ben MHP Genel Merkezi Büyük Kurultay sürecini resmen açıkladıktan sonra Bingölğde gereken açıklamayı yapacağım. 
Hepinize ilginizden dolayı teşekkür ediyorum. 

Ya Ayasofya'da namaz kylan bir nesil olaca?yz, ya da ardyndan mevlüt okutulan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCHghCyw6js 

Israil Baskani Olmert ile Teke Tek Programi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b52-uX-dzU

Türk Tarihi ve AB Iliskisi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndP6GdarvJM

Türk Milliyetçiligi Anlayisi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGGo26tnQIg

Basbugum Yolundayiz Gecesi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwKpeED0Rcc

üukurova üniversitesinde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxoPUM-txgE

Videolarda Biz de Sizdeniz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENy2-2tah-g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8muNjEv7fB4


Adım ADIM VATAN [19.10.2006] 


Annesi ve karde?i ile birlikte bir ramazan gecesi ?ehit edilen Rahmetli Bingöl Belediye Ba?kanymyz Hikmet Tekin'in, zorlukla ula?ylabilen köyündeki kabri ba?yndan ümit üzda? ?öyle sesleniyor; "Bu kavga da?larda ba?layyp da?larda bitmez.Bu kavga senin ?ehit edildi?in gün ba?lady, Türk Milliyetçilerinin yeniden Bingöl'de, Adyyaman'da, Mu?'ta, Van'da, Urfa'da iktidar olduklary gün biter."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNmBWmxOO8U

Urfağda bir ev sohbeti.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIMbEtvGy6s

Diyarbakyr bir Türk kentidir ve öylede kalacaktyr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqnN_xGk9X4

Hakkari'de kysa bir mola ve ziyaret, synyra syfyr kilometre:üukurca'da konferans için yollarda...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2NrdJMFWMc

üemişkezek gezisinden görüntüler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVBtbHJVeRg
Köy köy, mezra mezra, ev ev...Bu vatan bizim..Y?te Siverek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76UHbl_keec

----------


## atoybil

BUNE REZİLLİK!! ..............

temizeller.com

 
BENDE MHP GENEL BAşKANLIĞINA ADAYIM!!

ümit üZDAĞğIN BİNGüL ZİYARETİ, DüNüşüNDE 

üMİT üZDAĞ SALDIRI

Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ, MHP Genel Başkanlığına aday 

olduğunu açıklamak için gittiği Bingölğden dönerken Malatyağda bir grup MHPğli gencin taşlı sopalı saldırısına uğradı.

Ankarağda konvoyla hareket eden ümit üzdağ ve ekibine Bingöl yolculuğunda gazetemiz muhabirleri Kayseri ekibiyle birlikte Bingöl yolculuğuna katıldı.

Bingölğde muhteşem bir karşılama ile adaylığını açıklayan üzdağ, şehit Belediye Başkanı Hikmet Tekinğin kabri başında dualar okuyarak starttı verdi.

Bingöl programının ardından Ankarağya dönüşte akşam üzeri Malatyağda bir restourantta yemek için mola veren ekibe 40-50 kişilik MHPğli grup taşlı sopalı saldırıda bulundu.

----------


## axuliuma

üzdağ`a ihraç istemi 

MHP, Genel Başkan Adayı üzdağ`ı tedbirli olarak kesin ihraç istemiyle disiplin kuruluna verdi.

Kızılcahamam Patara Otelinde dün öğleden sonra yapılan Merkez Yönetim Kurulu (MYK) toplantısında, kongre süreci ve genel başkan adayı üzdağ`ın durumu görüşüldü. MYK üyeleri, MHP Genel Başkan adayı ümit üzdağ`ı, ``Yargıtayın geçici üyelik kararı ve İl Başkanlığına şikayeti üzerine tedbirli olarak kesin ihraç`` talebiyle Merkez Disiplin Kuruluna verdi.

şandır: MHPğnin cevabı sert olacak
MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet şandır, büyük kurultay öncesinde partisinin ğiçiyle oynanmak istendiğiniğ ifade ederek, ğBunlara milliyetçi hareketin cevabı çok sert olacaktırğ dedi. MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, 19 Kasımda yapılacak MHPğnin 8. Olağan Büyük Kurultayığna yönelik çalışmalar çerçevesinde, parti yönetimi ve il başkanları ile Kızılcahamam Patalya Otelğde biraraya geldi. Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şandır, toplantı sonrası yaptığı açıklamada, kongre sürecini değerlendirdi. Genel Başkan Bahçeliğnin toplantıya katılanlarla teker teker görüşerek, ğkongrede nasıl bir yol takip edilmesi konusundağ değerlendirmelerde bulunduğunu bildiren şandır, kurultaya büyük bir ilgi beklediklerini söyledi. MHPğnin, tek başına iktidarı sağlamak için ciddi bir çalışma içinde olduğunu belirten şandır, ğMHP üzerinde oynan oyunlara cevaben milliyetçi hareketin, ülkücülerin ve Türk milliyetçilerinin Atatürk Spor Salonuğnda biraraya geleceğiniğ ifade etti. Türkiyeğyi, bu yüzyılda lider bir ülke durumuna getirecek kadroların, kurultayda belirleneceğini dile getiren şandır, kurultaya gölge düşürmek isteyen bazı güçler olduğunu öne sürdü. şandır, şöyle konuştu: ğMHPğnin içiyle oynamak isteyenlere milliyetçi hareketin cevabı çok sert olacaktır, bedelini ödeyeceklerdir. Birtakım çevrelere, AKP Hükümetiğnin de desteğiyle kurultayı etkilemek, sabote etmek ve karıştırmak isteyen kötü niyetlilere ülkücü irade müsaade etmeyecektir, hain niyetler hayat bulamayacaktır.ğ

----------


## axuliuma

MHP ülkücüleri tasfiye etmek istiyor 
üzdağ, MHP'den kesin ihraç istemiyle disiplin kuruluna gönderilmesini, mevcut yönetimin ülkücüleri tasfiye etme hareketinin kesinlik kazanması olarak değerlendirdi. 

ümit üzdağ, MHP Genel Başkanlığına adaylığını resmen açıkladıktan bir gün sonra MHP Merkez Yönetim Kurulu'nun (MYK) kendisini ''kesin ihraç talebiyle'' Merkez Disiplin Kuruluna sevk etmesinin ''fevkalede düşündürücü olduğunu'' bildirdi. üzdağ yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, MHP MYK'nın bu kararla, ''mevcut yönetimin ülkücülüğü ve ülkücüleri tasfiye etmek istediklerinin kesinlik kazandığını'' öne sürdü. 

Genel merkez panikliyor
üzdağ, şunları kaydetti: ''Düne kadar benim partiye üye olmadığımı söyleyen MHP Genel Merkez yöneticileri, aldıkları bu kararla hem kendi söylediklerini tekzip etmişler hem de benim parti üyeliğimi kabul etmişlerdir. MHP Genel Başkanlığına adaylığımı resmen açıkladığım 4 Kasım 2006 tarihinden bir gün sonra MYK'nın bu kararı alması fevkalade düşündürücüdür. üyeliğimi engelleme çalışmaları ve sonrasında adaylığımı açıklamamın hemen ardından Malatya'da yapılan fiili saldırılar, kongre salonuna sokulmayacağıma dair tehditler de sonuç vermeyince çaresizlik ve panik içinde MYK bu kararı almıştır.'' 

Türkiye'de hukuk var
ümit üzdağ, MHP'ye genel başkan adayı olacağını belirterek, ''Bu kongreden, içinde Allah korkusundan başka korku olmayan ülkücü delegenin oyu ile genel başkan olarak çıkacağım. ülkücü kamuoyu ve Türk halkı bu demokrasi katliamını ibretle izlemektedir. Türkiye'de hukuk ve hakimler mevcuttur'' dedi.

----------

